# My home fries



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hubby likes my home fries.  He has tried to duplicate it when I don't feel like making it and has not succeeded  

White Potatoes , peeled and sliced 
one onion peeled and sliced
I use corn oil for frying , I preheat the pan with the oil in it .
Put potatoes and onions in pan, add onion powder, garlic powder, cayenned pepper, salt, red , black ,pink and green ground peppers, paprika, simmer til potatoes are done.  I turn the potatoes over 1-2 times while it's cooking. 

Actually I make the home fries different each time, I like to experiment with different spices but this one I posted is the one we had for this morning's breakfast.


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 2, 2008)

These sound good. Are the homefries crispy or soft? How do you decide when they are done?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> These sound good. Are the homefries crispy or soft? How do you decide when they are done?


it can be either way. I check for doneness if fork penetrate the potato slice easily.


----------



## passioncook (Mar 5, 2008)

I never knew that the term home fries meant.  I always just call them fried potatoes.  I use Yukon Golds peeled and sliced but before I throw them in the skillet I saute the onions first and then remove them from the pan because if I throw it all in together, my onions get a bit burned and DH hates that.  I add the onions back into the potatoes when I'm just about to remove them from the pan.  I also haven't tried adding all of the seasonings, I just do salt and pepper, but I'll have to branch out and try what you're saying!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds yummy, I like mine crispy! But I have never heard of pink ground peppers?


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2008)

One of my ex MIL's cooked her fried potatoes with onions that were a heart attack on a plate. She used a good amount of bacon grease and oil in a cast iron skillet on med heat. Once the potatoes were brown on one side, she turned them over and covered with the lid, letting them cook until they were soft. 
To serve, she turned them out into a bowl and poured the grease over the top.
I couldn't eat them, but my ex and his dad loved them. 

I learned how to make some darned good ones that my ex liked that were a lot less greasy by using less fat and a higher heat for browning. A couple tbls of bacon grease really does make them taste better. 

I have since learned how to make them a healthier way. Simply melt a couple tbls of butter in a skillet and saute onions until soft. Add sliced potatoes, salt, pepper, perhaps a little minced garlic, and pour in 1/4-1/2 a can of chicken broth. (Broth should be about 1/2 inch deep in pan.)

Cover and bake in oven at 350 for about an hour, or nuke for 20-30 minutes, depending on how many potatoes you have. Take off the cover during the last 15 minutes, turn oven to 400, and let them brown on top. If you want to add cheese or bacon bits, do that during the last 15 minutes. A sprinkle of chopped fresh parsley after you take the potatoes out of the oven is a nice touch. 

PS...I actually cook the onions and butter in a measuring cup in the microwave. When they are done, I add them to the potatoes in a Corningware baking dish.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 5, 2008)

I like my home fries or fried potatoes a little simpler.  

Get the skillet hot, add the oil then the sliced potatoes.  Press the potatoes down onto the skillet and DO NOT touch them for a while, let them brown  
Salt and pepper them right before turning.  Turn and salt and pepper that side. Before they are done add onion on top.  Turn again and let the onion cook in.  Continue turning until they are browning off and the onion is done.. I even like a few of the onion pieces to get pretty dark.  I like that flavor.


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 12, 2008)

I've been making some killer home fries lately.

I like to do one medium sized red potato for two people. We try to go easy on the carbs in our house as neither of us has great blood sugars. So this is an easy way to get your potato fix without going overboard on the carbs. I tend to make them different every time but here's the general idea:

Peter's Super Home Fries

one medium red potato 
one shallot chopped
couple of scallions chopped
5 or 6 mushrooms chopped
1/2 red, green or orange bell pepper chopped
tiny piece of hot banana pepper finely chopped
few stalks of swiss chard or handful of spinach coarsely chopped


Cut potato into 4 pieces. Put it in a dish with a splash of water and cover with plastic wrap. Microwave on high for 3 minutes to get them tender but still firm. Remove and cut into slices. Set aside.

Heat skillet over medium heat and add couple tablespoons of olive oil and a couple of pats of butter. Sautee potato slices and shallots. Turn the potatoes when browned on the bottom and then add in scallions and mushrooms. At this point I usually add some salt and pepper and any other spices. Tonight I threw in a dash of lemon juice and a very light dusting of paprika. Add the peppers and then the swiss chard and then stir fry the whole thing for a few minutes until the greens are wilted and the peppers just begin to soften. Serve immediately.

My wife and I love this as it gives you lots of vegies and it is cooked quickly so it retains all of it's nutrients. The carbs are pretty reasonable and it's really quite healthy. I throw in all different things depending on what is in the fridge. Add a little ham or bacon and you have a nice twist on it. Artichoke hearts, carrots, almost anything is great in it.


----------



## attie (May 13, 2008)

```
A couple tbls of bacon grease really does make them taste better.
```
I like that idea, but, home fires for breakfast??? mmmmmmmm! don't know if I could handle that


----------



## Russellkhan (May 13, 2008)

attie said:


> I like that idea, but, home fires for breakfast??? mmmmmmmm! don't know if I could handle that



 Either the term means something different in Oz or you guys just eat differently than we do (I guess the latter is a definite - vegemite is a perfect example of something I've never understood people actually wanting to eat), but around here (USA) breakfast is what home fries are meant for.

BTW, bacon grease saves well - pour it off into a clean glass jar for use later!


----------



## Barb L. (May 13, 2008)

Love home fries for breakfast or dinner!!


----------



## middie (May 13, 2008)

I love home fries anytime of day !


----------



## suziquzie (May 13, 2008)

This thread is making me hungry for an omlette and home fries..... 
I put some of the fries in the omlette. yum.


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2008)

i like to do mine a little differently. 

i peel, cut into large chunks and par boil the potatoes.

sweat some onions in butter and maple bacon grease, than add the softened spuds, salt, pepper, and paprika.

let them brown a little, then flip to try to brown the other side.

they should be a mix of soft potatoes with some browned, crispy edges.

that's the basic recipe, but sometimes i'll add some diced bell or hot peppers, lardons of pepperoni, or even butter sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i like to do mine a little differently.
> 
> i peel, cut into large chunks and par boil the potatoes...


 

BT, I cut the potato into neat little cubes, toss with some oil and microwave them for a few minutes. Easier and faster than parboiling.

I then proceed as others, saute some onion and garlic and maybe some mushrooms. Add the potatoes and a sprinkle of smoked paprika and brown them.


----------

